# المنتديات العامة > منتدى الترحيب والتهاني >  >  بعد الغياب متى  العود

## نخلاوي حساوي

*بسم رب الحسين 
روحي فداه 
*
كنت في هذا اليوم أجوب أروقة الامنتديات باحثاً عن ملجئ يعيدني من جديد إلى هذا العالم الجميل ، الذي جرنا عنه العالم الافتراضي الحديث ( وسائل التواصل الاجتماعية ) 
كنت اتمنى ان تعود حيوية المنتديات من جديد لتشكل نقلة أخرى في عالم التكنلوجيا .

اعود إليكم واتمنى افادتي بطريقة عملية تعيدنا من جديد إلى هذا العالم

----------

الفجر 110 (11-02-2016), 

شبكة الناصرة (06-02-2017)

----------


## مضراوي

والله انا من سنين اتمنى يرجع هذا المنتدى 
وانا مستعد اكون اول من يرجع 
بس لزمنكون كلنا ايد وحده

----------

شبكة الناصرة (06-02-2017)

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

يداً بيد لنهوض ......

----------

مضراوي (09-14-2018)

----------


## البقيع الغرقد

متى   العودة؟

----------

مضراوي (09-14-2018), 

شبكة الناصرة (02-11-2018)

----------


## هكذا أنا

ونحن معكم

----------

مضراوي (09-14-2018), 

شبكة الناصرة (02-11-2018)

----------


## رافد مها

وانا معكم ايضا

----------

مضراوي (09-14-2018), 

شبكة الناصرة (02-11-2018)

----------


## أموله

ي الله من ثمان سنين كنت هنآ  ..
شعور جميل لما ادخل واقرا مشاركاتي ..
كل التوفيق لكل شخص هنا وحياة سعيده للجميع ي رب عدتم ام لم تعودو â™¥ï¸ڈ

----------

مضراوي (09-14-2018)

----------


## مضراوي

التوفيق للجميع يا رب 
اي والله شعور جدا جميل انك ترجع وتشوف مشاركاتك 
مثابين ان شاء الله وماجورين

----------


## هكذا أنا

*أنهُ عمر بأكمله مدون هنا ..
تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق والسعاده في حياتهم الواقعيه ..
وأمنيه أن نحلق من جديد في أرجاء هذا االمنتدى بعد أندثار أغلب المنتديات*

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

لعل الحنين يجمعنا يوما 🌹

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

للشوق عنوان يطرق الباب فهل من عودة !!

----------

